# Finally Kidded yesterday (pics pg. 1)!



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 4, 2009)

One of our Nigerian does seems to have lost her ligaments this morning and her right side bulge is about gone.  Her Udder is wonderfully full, but she is acting as normal as ever.  She never discharged any mucus that I saw.  Just when you think you know what is going to happen when, they throw you a curve ball!  Let me just add this     Y'all are gonna have to bring your own butter!

Chris
Here are the pics... She had a single and it is polled like Momma.  We can't rule out Herme's yet, but it looks female.














One more to go with this breeding!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 4, 2009)

hope she kids soon for you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

I can handle the butter if, you supply pics once she kids!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 4, 2009)

The pics will come as soon as she gives up the kids.  The sire of these kids has always produced some great colors and Mama is a beautiful red, so I can't wait to see what she gives us.  She has not shown any signs of discomfort yet.  She is a big Nigerian as far as Nigerians go, so she shouldn't have any trouble.  It is her first freshening though and she has a wonderful udder.  Now it is just the waiting game.  Last week was quick, so I guess this one is going to make me wait.

Chris


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Famer Kitty!  I see you have a St. Bernard.  He or she would be really close to the age of my Big Dog if he were still with me.  Mine came from Kenosha.  He was BBIGG!!  220lbs  and not fat!  Best dog I ever had.  He had a great life and a dog that big doesn't last as long as we want them to.  I am also a displaced Cheesehead, originally from Milton (near Janesville).

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

I know you are a displaced cheesehead, we have PMed at BYC about family trees. 

Not sure what Penny weighs. The vet sees her when they are out for herd health so she doesn't go in and get weighed. She is big though. Extremely hard of hearing anymore and  spends most of the day sleeping but, still a loved family member. BTW, Saints average life span is 6-8 years. That is why I'm counting so close in my sig. Her birthday is July 4th!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 5, 2009)

Well no kids yet.  She is primed and ready... Of all the kids this year I really want to see hers!  AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 5, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Well no kids yet.  She is primed and ready... Of all the kids this year I really want to see hers!  AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Chris


Well then we will be waiting awhile to see them. It's the way it always seems to go, no matter what type of animal.


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Crest Acres Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

so exciting!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 7, 2009)

She is intentionally torturing us!  Her tendons relaxed 3 days ago!  She acts like nothing has changed!  Just goes to show you that when you think you know you really havn't a clue!



Chris


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 14, 2009)

One more to go and then this breeding is done.  Found a new buck for the summer!  Longer hair and really really randy!

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

> We can't rule out Herme's yet, but it looks female.


Okay, I found the pic in the first post. But, could you explain the above for me? What is Herme's? What do you mean by "it looks female"? You haven't been able to get close enough to it or what? Sorry, but I'm learning about goats as the forum grows.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry!  I just didn't want to type Hermaphrodite.  A polled female can be an it in the goat world.  She has a bit of a bump on the bottom of her vagina, so I think that she is Ok.  If she was a hermaphrodite the bump should (but not always) be bigger.  I really wanted her to have horns!  But then again I though she would have more color than she does.  She is a cute lil' buckskinner though.

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the explanation. Like, I said, I'm learning about goats.  I'm sure other goat people knew what you meant. Not sure why you would want her to have horns. Personally, if I had a goat, I wouldn't want the horns. Maybe it's from being around the cows to much and know what their horns can do.  I would think that goat horns could be dangerous too?


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 14, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Personally, if I had a goat, I wouldn't want the horns. Maybe it's from being around the cows to much and know what their horns can do.  I would think that goat horns could be dangerous too?


You are right a goat with horns can be dangerous.  A goat without horns is also dangerous.  Being hit by a goat head is like being hit with a brick with fur.  Tina got a concussion a few weeks ago from a hornless doe.  They both put their heads in the same place at the same time.  Tina Lost.   If she would have had horns, Tina might not have been as complacent, or that is what I tell my self.  When we milk does with horns we have positive control of the horns at all times.  It is like having a kitchen knife to me (as in strictly my opinion).   I am not going to hand a child a kitchen kniife, nor will I let one inside an enclosure with horned goats.  I just wanted her to have horns so I would know for sure that she is really a girl right off the bat.  We have a polled buck that I bought yesterday that will be banded and hand tamed and hopefully sold to a family (w/kids).
Chris


----------



## Rence (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the pretty pair


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 14, 2009)

Chris - She's just adorable.   (I do hope she's a she for you also.)  I love that color.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad Tina only got a concussion. I'm assuming she is doing better now?

Yep, goat horns sound an awful lot like cows horns.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 14, 2009)

She is adorable!  Congrats!

Hmm, interesting color...not chamoisee, maybe a sable.  Really nice!  What color is her sire?


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 14, 2009)

Very cute little doeling! I think the mom is really a pretty doe too. Congrats!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 15, 2009)

Cute Baby!
Congrats!
 Mitzi


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 16, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> She is adorable!  Congrats!
> 
> Hmm, interesting color...not chamoisee, maybe a sable.  Really nice!  What color is her sire?


Now that she is good and dry I am going with sable.  The sire is pictured on the front page of our website (bottom left)  He is a Tri-color (that is looking for a new home).  He is the sire of all our late kids.  I have found another like him but with longer hair.

Dang gotta go Hadassa is crying, her tendons are loosening up some, and she was in heat with the other three, so she should be dropping her kid(s) real soon.

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

> Dang gotta go Hadassa is crying, her tendons are loosening up some, and she was in heat with the other three, so she should be dropping her kid(s) real soon.


Good luck!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 16, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> > Dang gotta go Hadassa is crying, her tendons are loosening up some, and she was in heat with the other three, so she should be dropping her kid(s) real soon.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Hadassa was just mad because I did let them into the pasture yet.  Oh Well!  

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well. Baby (ies) will come soon enough.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 17, 2009)

Hadassa had her little boy today.. gotta start a Hadassa thread!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Pics?  I didn't see them in the first post.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

congrats on the new goatie.


----------



## sweetshoplady (Jun 18, 2009)

What a pretty mama and baby!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the baby.


----------

